# Flirt Pole!



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Ok, so by flirt pole I mean horse lunge whip with a stuffingless toy.. but it works very well. And Virgil has yet to destroy it!


----------



## gmule (Dec 28, 2011)

That is cool I bet mine would enjoy that type of play.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That's how I made mine. Nice shots!
Keep it low so your dog won't be injured, some of the landings can be wicked, especially with larger structures.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Jane, we mostly kept it low, but will do from now on... hahaha, though, if you saw him you'd think he was going to hurt himself regardless because he'd go sliding face first into the grass when we were making it fly right over the grass! He's VERY intense. His favorite game is frisbee and he's had some pretty clumsy landings... thankfully we play on very soft surfaces (the ground around here never seems to get hard) and he's fine. He's a very agile dog


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Virgil (a very distinguished sounding name) is handsome! How old is this athletic guy?


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

He'll be five years old this June! I've had him for about 7-8 months, he was a craigslist dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I use a lunge whip to. I put a bite tug on the end and my dog goes crazy! Great pics.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Great pics! I use a very similar setup with a stuffingless toy. The dogs go crazy for it


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the photos! I've recently been wondering if an adult dog could use a flirt pole- and now I know. Great looking dog _and_ handler!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pics! I would never have guessed he was five!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the photos! I've recently been *wondering if an adult dog could use a flirt pole*- and now I know. Great looking dog _and_ handler!


Apache was 7 when I learned about a flirt pole, he loves it. 
That saying "you can't teach an old dog new tricks" is not true.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I use a flirt pole with my two all the time. It is great fun for all of us. I learned right away that I can only play with one dog at a time with it though or I will get mauled...lol


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone! It's amazing how intense he is about this thing! I've only just started using it with him and the first time he liked it but each time he seems more intense! I can see how it would build drive in a dog! He will even give up his most prized frisbee for it! 

@Falon, it astonishes me, too, that he's 5. He really doesn't act it (or look it)!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!! we're dyin' around here. i was hurt about 6mos ago in an auto accident and haven't been able to walk my dogs and my shoulder is injured in such a way that i can't throw frisbees or balls for them, but THIS! this i can do! a FLIRT POLE! i've seen my sister use these for her cats and wondered why there wasn't such a thing for sheps, rotfl, and there is, we just have to make them. 

i'm makin' mine this wknd! thanks for idea! 

dw :laugh:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I have a messed up shoulder (from a mtb crash) and it's been somewhat useless for about 5 weeks (finally getting better) so yeah! The discovery of the flirt pole is keeping me sane because I can now wear out my dogs without much stress to me! They typically would run with me while I mountain biked, but that's been out of the picture for a while


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics -love his color -gorgeous dog


----------



## Alphak9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice shots! It's really great to see an owner who really enjoys having fun with his/her dogs.
Thank you for sharing and would definitely love to see more pics and updates soon.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been wondering how to make a flirt pole, I'm going to try this, thanks!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So excited! I just bought a horse lunge whip and a new no-stuffing toy. Now, if only the rain holds out until well after I get off work!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ahaha i love your title.

bless you for making me smile. beautiful pictures.


----------

